# 2 drivers 1 car



## uber4cash (Nov 30, 2014)

Can I my father in law Sign up as a driver on my uber registered car?


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes, you can.


----------



## uber4cash (Nov 30, 2014)

how do you do it? Is there any certain requirements, like same address or name on insurance?


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Have your father sign up. Your car is in the system already. Contact support if you need to re-submit your paperwork again.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

He is going to sign up like you did and provide all the documents. His name has to be on the insurance.


----------

